# Is once a week too much??



## Mahshid (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello there. So I've heard that bathing my Sofie once a week is too much for her skin and not good for her in the long run. Currently she gets a bath every two weeks. We are an active family, outdoors a lot and Sofie really enjoys being active with us. Given her cream colored hair, she gets dirty. Really dirty!! So we were hoping to get some advice about grooming. Can I bathe her more often? Do you have any recommendations for gentle shampoos? Is there anything we can do 'in between' baths?
Any help is as always greatly appreciated!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I bath my cream colored baby every 7-10 days, she is 15 months old and I find the cleaner she is the less matted she gets .. haven't experienced any ill effects from bathing this often. I know groomer and such WILL say that it is too often, but I choose to ignore them! LOL
It seems a lot of havs hair responds differently to different products so you may have to try a few different ones to figure out what works best for Sofie!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't bath Rosie that much as it has been hard for me this year. But I try to get her bathed every two weeks and it has gone longer. I don't see the matting. Actually as her hair gets more oil on it, it is easier to comb and brush.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My girl Misty has allergys and we just got back from the allergist on Thursday she is to be bathed at least two times a week in a anti bacterial anti fungal shampoo very harsh as shampoos go, she has to be on confortis as the special shampoo strips off flea protection. Vet says I can bath her up to 4x a week if we are out doors doing a lot. I can not use a conditioner in the bath, but can use a spray if needed. What I'm saying is I think once a week is not excessive.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi has been bathed at least once a week since he was a very small puppy. His coat is in great condition. My vet told my you can't bathe too often as long as you use a mild, good quality shampoo and conditioner. Let's face it, people wash their hair almost every day, and it doesn't hurt us!


----------



## Mahshid (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses. This helps ease my mind a bit. Any suggestions on high quality shampoos? We are currently using a hypoallergenic, no color, no smell shampoo....


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

There are a number of threads on this subject. Some people use Pure Paws, Bio-groom, Coat Handler, and others have different favorites. 

You might want to use a no-tears formula since she is still so young. I have been using Gold Medal Pets Whitening Blue Diamond Shampoo for both dogs. It gets out the grime and leaves their coats feeling soft and silky.

For Butt Baths I have used Johnson & Johnson Baby Wash. It is mild and rinses out well.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

StarrLhasa said:


> For Butt Baths I have used Johnson & Johnson Baby Wash. It is mild and rinses out well.


Oh, that's great to know! Thanks!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

BTW, Mashid - Sofie is so sweet!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My 3 hike daily. I think they get dirtier because of that. I try not to wash them more than 7-10 days but if they roll in something, it's straight to the bath!! I use a moisturizing shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Trixie (Oct 9, 2010)

I generally bathe Trixie once every 10 - 15 days. What I often do, if she gets really dirty in between is.... if it's just her feet, I just wash her feet. If it is all over, then sometimes, I'll JUST THOROUGHLY RINSE her clean, and not apply any soap of any kind, ('cause some soap / shampoo, can be drying, if used often.) What I never skip on, is following with a really top quality conditioner. And I don't use a 'dog' conditioner, but rather, I use the same thing that I use on myself, which is Aveda, which is made from all natural plant ingredients. (Actually, NOTHING on the market is 'completely' all-natural, but Aveda has less chemical components than any of the dog conditioners that I have tried.) I massage it into her skin, which acts as a moisturizing protective layer, and thus, her skin is never dry, and thus, never itchy. If she's scratching, I know she's got a flea, or had a flea bite. And when I rinse the conditioner, I don't rinse it squeaky clean,... I leave a small amount of the conditioner on her skin and hair. Her skin is in great condition & her hair is silky smooth. Anyway, that's what I do. But, of course, do what's best for you.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

I was bathing Oliver once a week, then I found that if I am REALLY faithful in brushing him (and I found a spray conditioner that works good), he will stay fluffier and cleaner for a bit longer. It's been 11 days since his last bath and he looks(and smells) good!


----------

